# Fisheye Lens Help?



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm pretty new at this. I just got my Canon Rebel XS in April and I'm looking to get a fisheye lens for it. I want to buy a CHEAP one. I don't really want to go and buy a $600+ Canon lens because I don't have the money xD Also, I want a full-frame/rectangular one, not the classic type that is a circle and has a black ring around it. If anyone can help me, I will love them forever  Hahaha. OH and it can also be one of those lens attachment or converters. I have the normal 18-55mm lens btw.

THANKS!<33


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 30, 2009)

I think tamron makes a zoomable one. I've only ever used the Peleng and the Canon.


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

i can't find one by tamron..

do you think that this one would work?
it says it fits my camera too so i'm hoping it would.
i just don't know technical stuff..

Precision Design 0.25X Super AF Fisheye Lens


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 30, 2009)

It's Tokina. The attachments are crap.

Tokina | 10-17mm f/3.5-4.5 AT-X 107 DX AF Lens | ATX107PRODXC


Other options I've never seen before:
Vivitar | 7mm f/3.5 Series 1 Fisheye Manual Focus Lens | 7MMC
Bower | 8mm f/3.5 FISHEYE LENS f/CANON EOS | SLY358C | B&H Photo


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

the problem is, i don't have THAT much money ha.

that's why i am looking for a cheaper solution..


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 30, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> i can't find one by tamron..
> 
> do you think that this one would work?
> it says it fits my camera too so i'm hoping it would.
> ...


 
i have it.
it's cheap alright.
it's a bit of fun.
what it's NOT is a lens.
it screws onto your existing lenses and reduces the focal length by.25x

so for easy numbers...you slap this thing on and dial your lens to 20mm...you'll have a fake 5mm.

the IQ is rather poor especially around the outsides...it just gets very blurry and distorted.
i was in the same boat you are...wanting a nice sigma 10-20 but couldnt justify the 479...so instead i bought this, and now am saving up for the sigma 10-20.
ill use the .25 thing for fun every now and then, but it;s really not a replacement for a good lens.

*EDIT*
here's a pic i took of an abandoned greenhouse with it (which i got a brutal case of poison ivy from that im still battling).
the pic is bad, but here's an idea of the focal fall off.







*EDIT 2 - the sequel*

mine came from cameta too, but i got it thru amazon and it was $59 if im not mistaken.
found it. http://www.amazon.com/Precision-Des...OBAG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1248988118&sr=8-3


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

errrm, i don't really see the curve at all in that picture ha.
maybe i'm just blind. 
or maybe its like what you said about it being outside.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't waste your money on cheap crap save and get the real thing


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 30, 2009)

well truthfully...youre right...that was probably at about 40mm...so it was to mimic 10mm.
i dont like the true fisheye "looking down the tunnel" thing...i just wanted wide.
but you can see how quickly the focus turns into garbage.

ill take a full out fisheye shot now and post it for you.


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

see, i don't have money.. plus, the lens would be even more than i spent on my camera so i don't think i should do that.

i'm thinking of getting one of these two but i'm not sure which..
idk what the difference is cuz i don't know the technical stuff..
but maybe you all can help me D

Amazon.com: 0.42X FISHEYE LENS W/ MACRO FOR CANON EOS DIGITAL REBEL: Electronics

Amazon.com: Precision Design 0.25X Super AF Fish Eye Lens for Film & Digital SLR Lenses by Canon: Electronics


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

and to srbiscuit, okiee thanks! D
and i dont like the black barrel looking thing either. it looks kinda cheap..


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 30, 2009)

you will hear from many people on here that it is NOT uncommon for lenses to cost far more than the body.
good glass aint cheap, and its often said that the glass is more important than the body.:thumbup:

look at the sigma 10-20...people love it and i cant wait to get mine.

www.10-20mm.com


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 30, 2009)

I am going to parrot everyone else here. Even if you want a fish eye, and can't afford a dedicated fish eye, you would be much better served putting the money you are going to spend on the attachment into a "Real Fish-Eye Lens" Fund, and just saving for a few months. Those lens attachments truly are garbage and a waste of money.

If you need help saving money, think of all the things you spend money on in a month. Now think if there's anything you can cut out that can be saved for your lens. Do you buy a coffee everyday ($5 a day)? Just brew your own coffee for 3 months and you will have saved around $400 (enough for a real fish eye). Look on Ebay to see if someone has a used one for sale to get it lower than retail.

The people suggesting that you save your money for the real thing aren't trying to be difficult, or elitist, or anything like that. They're trying to help make sure you are buying a quality product that you won't be disappointed with.


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

true true. but i mean, i CAN'T save money because i have no way of earning it. i am only fifteen and i don't have a job so i can't save any money. plus, my parents wont participate in buying a really expensive lens so my dad says that its either this or nothing..


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 30, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> i have it.
> it's cheap alright.
> it's a bit of fun.
> what it's NOT is a lens.
> ...



Ugh, that is FAR from a clean picture... that thing is terrible.  I am sure its not your camera, just that attachment.

THIS is a set of shots done with a true fisheye.  It is a very fun lens, more fun than I thought... but with this lens, you cannot take 200 pictures and look at 200 fisheye shots, it gets tiring and boring very fast.

Dataxrose... what you are looking for is not realistic.  Either you pay high and get a real fisheye... or you don't pay and do not get a real fisheye.  It's one or the other in this case, I am afraid.  I paid $575 for mine and really like it.






Never EVER center a nose with a fisheye... LOL!





Photography is often not a cheap hobby, and at 15 I can understand why your dad doesn't want to drop thousands of dollars into something that is a hobby for you.  My suggestion would have been for you to take a part time summer job, but summer is nearly over.  

Tough place to be... young, female, unemployed and under a very watchful father's eyes (that last one contains way more good than bad, BTW!).  Still... where there is a will, there is a way.  That is what I worked through when at the age of 14 I decided I wanted a NEW car (Mustang Cobra), by the age of 16.  I made it too, and 100% all by myself, with the exception of a signature from my dad because, after all, I *was* a minor.

If you want something bad enough, there are ways to get it.  By that I mean honest and legal ways too.    You just need to figure those out on your own.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 30, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> see, i don't have money.. plus, the lens would be even more than i spent on my camera so i don't think i should do that.



Sorry, I just saw this and had to comment. If you have an entry level camera, there are few good lenses that are going to be cheaper than your camera. When you buy a camera, you aren't really buying a camera, but a system. This might seem counter-intuitive, but the camera body is the 'disposable' part of the system. The lenses are what will last.

I have a friend who still uses 30 year old (I think) Nikon glass with his d90. He bought an entry level Nikon film SLR around 30 years ago, and has been through a half dozen (so he says) camera bodies, but still has the same lenses.

This is also part of the reason people are telling you not to buy the cheap attachment and get a quality lens. It will work well for you for years in the future.


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2009)

Nothing is a viable option in this case. The el cheapo attachments aren't even fisheye's. They're just cheap plastic that adds some barrel distortion.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 30, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> true true. but i mean, i CAN'T save money because i have no way of earning it. i am only fifteen and i don't have a job so i can't save any money. plus, my parents wont participate in buying a really expensive lens so my dad says that its either this or nothing..



Man, when I was 15, I had a job.  Seriously though, is getting a job an option? Bagging groceries or flipping burgers could be a good way to get the stuff you want.

Really then, your best option is just not to get the thing. You really won't be happy with the results.

Is there anyway you could do odd jobs around your neighborhood for money? I mean, it is summer, school shouldn't start for another month or so. I'm sure there's plenty of people who'd love to let you mow their lawn or trim hedges or something like that. I did that for two weeks when I was 17, and made around $500. Not a huge paycheck, but hey, two weeks of labor gets you what you want.


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha.
well my dad WOULD have bought it for me but i wanted to get a macbook instead so i kind of used all of my "father-buying-stuff-for-daughter" money.
and i would get a job if i could but i dance and i have literally no time to work :/
this is such a tough situation


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 30, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> hahaha.
> well my dad WOULD have bought it for me but i wanted to get a macbook instead so i kind of used all of my "father-buying-stuff-for-daughter" money.
> and i would get a job if i could but i dance and i have literally no time to work :/
> this is such a tough situation



At the age of 14, I was into 2 martial arts twice a week each (Judo and Karate), hockey once a week, high school and no less than 4 hours of music PER DAY, 5 days a week.  My music on the weekends was no less than 10-12 hours per day and no sports (hockey being the exception) or friends allowed on the weekends.  I managed.

I found 3 local restaurants and performed there after my day practice time  on the weekends (my parents considered it practicing in front of people, so it was cool).  If there were no music competitions 3 or more months in advance, and no school on a weekday, I was allowed to perform on those days too which normally I always found one place that would take me.

You only cannot manage when you SAY you cannot manage.  
It was the biggest rush in the world for me to roll into the high school parking lot with MY new car... it was all worth it.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 30, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> hahaha.
> well my dad WOULD have bought it for me but i wanted to get a macbook instead so i kind of used all of my "father-buying-stuff-for-daughter" money.
> and i would get a job if i could but i dance and i have literally no time to work :/
> this is such a tough situation



Sorry to hear that.  I wish there was more I could do to help you out here. I can think of a couple possible alternatives, but they might be far off here. Ask for it for a birthday/Christmas/Holiday gift? Save all your birthday/Christmas/holiday money? Use the sad daughter eyes?  Really, I wish I could help you more. I just don't want you spending money on something that will not give you the results you will be happy with.


----------



## danaxrose (Jul 30, 2009)

well thank you all for your help.
i think i'm just going to go with this:
Amazon.com: Zeikos ZE-1858F 52/58mm 0.18X Super Fisheye Lens: Camera & Photo

once again, thank you soo much


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 31, 2009)

jerry...i agree that my pics with that thing are awful, and i must say that in hindsight, i should have REALLY heeded your wise advice, and cancelled that order like you suggested.

now im sitting on this $70 POS that coulda have gone toward my coveted sig10-20.

dana, i didnt realize that you were not able to sock money away, so i guess i see your dilemma to a point.
as long as you understand what you're getting into with one of the el cheapo attachments, that;s cool. we can't all have all the great equipment we want.
hopefully you'll get some enjoyment from it.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 31, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> true true. but i mean, i CAN'T save money because i have no way of earning it. i am only fifteen and i don't have a job so i can't save any money. plus, my parents wont participate in buying a really expensive lens so my dad says that its either this or nothing..


 
Get a job. Shut up. Just do it.

The reviews on the 7mm Vivitar are favorable for a fullly manual lens.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 31, 2009)

lol...VI, you are shot out of a cannon the past few days.

things ok?


----------



## jsoeung (Jul 31, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> well thank you all for your help.
> i think i'm just going to go with this:
> Amazon.com: Zeikos ZE-1858F 52/58mm 0.18X Super Fisheye Lens: Camera & Photo
> 
> once again, thank you soo much


Wouldn't .18x be a little too fishy?
idk i'm a noob


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 31, 2009)

jsoeung said:


> danaxrose said:
> 
> 
> > well thank you all for your help.
> ...


 
that would all depend on what it's .18x of...

say 55mm...that would equal out to about 9.9mm...
in other words, you dont have to push it to the limit.


----------



## jsoeung (Jul 31, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> jsoeung said:
> 
> 
> > danaxrose said:
> ...


Ohhhh i see what you mean!
Thanks!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 31, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> lol...VI, you are shot out of a cannon the past few days.
> 
> things ok?


 
MY camera is broke, my iPhone is smashed into a million little pieces and the married girl with the boyfriend won't even look at me after the other night.

Don't call it a comeback.

:thumbup::mrgreen:

Edit: But on a good note, I discovered the Brutal Hammer.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 31, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> jsoeung said:
> 
> 
> > danaxrose said:
> ...


 
APS-C factor. .(18 x 55) x 1.6

Or is that 18 x (55 x 1.6)


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 31, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > lol...VI, you are shot out of a cannon the past few days.
> ...


 
sorry to hear about it.
i had to look up what a brutal hammer was, and threw up in my mouth a little. brutal is a good word for it.

and yes, you're right, i left out the crop factor.:thumbup:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 31, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > SrBiscuit said:
> ...


 
Other than the camera and the phone, it was a good week.

And the Hammer was mighty tasty. Thank you Ernest Hemmingway.

And if my math skills(calculator) serve me right, that's 15.84mm. That's good for a fish. Canons is what, 16mm? 15mm? I have it and I can't even remember.


----------



## VoLcOmKiDd911 (Jul 31, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> danaxrose said:
> 
> 
> > true true. but i mean, i CAN'T save money because i have no way of earning it. i am only fifteen and i don't have a job so i can't save any money. plus, my parents wont participate in buying a really expensive lens so my dad says that its either this or nothing..
> ...


getting a job isnt that easy right now... im turning 17 in just a few days and have applied to places all year long (on and off of course) and managed to just get a few interviews.


----------



## redtippmann (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah Im in the same boat as you dana, I also am not old enough to work. But I have been saving up Christmas money, birthday, and what ever else( and the little money from doing portraits from friends). And I am glad I saved up to buy half way decent glass. It seemed really expensive at the time but after a while you realize that it was worth it because you got that shot you wanted and the quality is great (well good at least). 

And the fallout on that wide angle sorta looks like a lens baby!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 31, 2009)

VoLcOmKiDd911 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > danaxrose said:
> ...


 
Use your camera!


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 31, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> 1. MY camera is broke,
> 2. my iPhone is smashed into a million little pieces
> 3. the married girl with the boyfriend won't even look at me after the other night.
> 
> ...



1. Excellent reason to upgrade!
2. iPhones suck.  Expensive phones that still don't even work well as a phone!
3. meh, you were too good for her anyways.  Plenty free fish in the sea!

4. I've sometimes *so* wanted to use the famous ***** slap on some people here (wish I knew what it was in real life  ) but I just point them to the nearest brick wall and suggest they go pound their heads on that instead for a while.  It may improve their outlook and is easier overall.

And no, its not a comeback... but its a heck of a brutally funny way to be.  Get well soon, bud... when life gives you lemons... make lemonade and dump a lot of vodka in it!!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 31, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > 1. MY camera is broke,
> ...


 
1. 5D MKII. Time for an HD-50?
2. No they don't. I used google maps and called some sushi joints in Japan to settle a dispute about "Moshi Moshi" or "Kanichiwa".
3. That's bragging rights.

4. Brutal Hammer = Ernest Hemmingway's creation of vodka and wine.

I hate citrus. When life gives me lemons, I go buy something that tastes better.

Edit: Steak! I did have a 16lb hunk of steak this weekend.

Anyways. Fish Eye lenses rock. Canon's is amazing.


----------



## robbie_vlad (Jul 31, 2009)

Seriously? People are just trying to give you the best advice possible, which is to save up and buy a quality lens. I'm 17, going into my senior year, applying to college and for an ROTC scholarship, scheduling shoots with models, and I have 3 (THREE!) jobs. Thats right, 3 jobs at the age of 17. And you know what? I work 8 hours a day 6 days a week and its been totally worth it. I just bought myself a 50D and 70-200 f/2.8L last week because I knew what I wanted and saved for it. You have to do the same, you cant expect mommy and daddy to buy everything expensive for you. Good luck and I really hope you do get what you want .


----------



## danaxrose (Aug 2, 2009)

ahh i didn't go on here for like THREE days and i get all of this haha. 
it really isn't that easy to get a job.
first of all, i lost my social security card so i have to go to the place and get a new one just so i can apply for a job.. no one says i'm going to get it though. 
and second of all, if i DO get a job, i can't just save all of it for a lens. i would want to buy clothes and such and other things that are important to me. [like going to shows and buying food. i NEED food haha] 
and if i get a job, my mom wont help me with ANYTHING. she already told me that the day i get a job, she's just going to stop helping me with everything that i need. even if i need like 5 bucks for gum or whatever.
but yeah, thats my situation!


----------



## blash (Aug 2, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> ahh i didn't go on here for like THREE days and i get all of this haha.
> it really isn't that easy to get a job.
> first of all, i lost my social security card so i have to go to the place and get a new one just so i can apply for a job.. no one says i'm going to get it though.
> and second of all, if i DO get a job, i can't just save all of it for a lens. i would want to buy clothes and such and other things that are important to me. [like going to shows and buying food. i NEED food haha]
> ...



1) Quit the pessimist attitude. If you're pessimistic going into the interview then you won't get the job, if you're optimistic and bright and happy then the interviewer is much more likely to hire you.

2) There are always jobs. _Always._ Sometimes (like in a recession) they're harder to find though, so you just gotta know where to look.

3) My parents had the same attitude. When I was 12 I was offered $100 to sort a guy's collectible cards for him - my parents told my grandmother and she gave me $200 not to take the job. Now I'm in college without a work study scholarship, looking at job applications that ask me to list "prior job experience". What does this mean? It means that whoever WOULD hire me has to come up with my salary themselves instead of being able to pay me out of the work study fund, so there's a lot less jobs that I can apply to just because of that. On top of that, if the interviewer sees 2 applications, one that has prior job experience and one that doesn't, who do you think he's going to interview first??? Hirers like high school students because they can generally just pay them minimum wage.

4) Read: How to Afford Anything

5) You'll earn more money than you think working and be able to pay for some clothes and some shows and yes, some sticks of gum as well, you'll just have to save longer for a good piece of glass.

SO yeah, cut the crap and get a job!!!


----------



## danaxrose (Aug 2, 2009)

blash said:


> danaxrose said:
> 
> 
> > ahh i didn't go on here for like THREE days and i get all of this haha.
> ...



okay so say i get a job, how am i going to get there if my mother works, my father works, and i can't drive?
ever think of that?


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 3, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> blash said:
> 
> 
> > danaxrose said:
> ...


 
Ride a bike. It's healthy and if I can do 20 miles on a mountain bike in an hour and a half, you could probably do it much faster on a bike with skinnies.


----------



## blash (Aug 3, 2009)

Bike or public transportation. Or walk, depending on how close your job is (do you live in the city vs. do you live in the suburbs which were built around the fact that there would be a commute?) Depending on where you live (i.e. availability and price, again a city option), taxis may be an option. If you have a subway station close to you, you could ride the subway a few stations to a job.

Just depends on where your job is.


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 3, 2009)

danaxrose said:


> okay so say i get a job, how am i going to get there if my mother works, my father works, and i can't drive?
> ever think of that?



You walk or take the bus... or do what most girls do get a boyfriend with a car and force him to drive you everywhere...



> see, i don't have money.. plus, the lens would be even more than i spent on my camera so i don't think i should do that.


That is because the lens is what see's the image the camera only process' it.

Use your head... 
If anyone gives you a tip that you remember, it should be this:
Rely on no-one

I made the mistake of relying on people... my mum promised me a Camera for starting college last year, I applied, got in and all then my mum decided "hey, im not buying you one anymore" I was like :O i start college in 2 months and i dont have the equipment!!!
so i left college and that was a year ruined...
In that year I decided **** relying on people, ill get it my self
went out got a job at £4.30 an hour ($ ) and in the first month i blew all my money on crap
the second month they offered me overtime of 39 hours (meaning i made about £600 a month) now most people make that per week... It got really frustrating to buy stuff, but i was so happy when i got my pay and paid for my camera the first day and had no money left for another month... in which i bought another load of crap that is in the bin now, i have been workingthere 11 months now, 5 of which were overtime (£600) meaning i made about £4000 yet only have about £2000 to show in camera stuff...

Don't rush buying your stuff, Take your time, Get a bundle of cash and then learn what you need, buy it all at once and it will feel better knowing you got the right equipment and that you just went out with £2000 and spent it all in one day = Bragging rights to all your friends 





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Yes, as you may guess, I am part Scottish. - Ken rockwell - How to afford everything


I lol'd at that, Tis almost true... if a shop scams us by 10p (25cents) we will complain 
But hey, it is why we are such a great economy with a decent amount of money i guess
[/FONT]


----------

